# University Causes Outrage by Saying Britain 'Invaded' Australia



## alpine (Mar 30, 2016)

A row has erupted in Australia after a leading university published guidelines advising teachers to tell students that Britain "invaded" rather than "settled" the island, in a controversy which reveals the acrimonious division in Australian society over the country's colonial history.







University Causes Outrage by Saying Britain 'Invaded' Australia  | VICE News


Never ending story...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 30, 2016)

I think that the truth is slightly more nuanced than that but essentially that is what happened.
Why should people get worked up over it ?


----------



## cnm (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah, I thought that idea was not controversial.

Oh, it's the rightard talking heads protesting. Never mind, in a few decades they'll be dragged kicking and screaming into the twentieth century.


----------



## alpine (Mar 30, 2016)

But; if Britain "invaded" Australia,
did Britain also "invaded" America?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 30, 2016)

alpine said:


> But; if Britain "invaded" Australia,
> did Britain also "invaded" America?


Possibly.
You do know that it was actually the Welsh that discovered America ?
However we assimilated with the locals and our cultures intertwined.
What you would expect from a civilised and cultured people.
Totally unlike those English serial killers who turned up to ethnic cleanse a few centuries later. 

The discovery of America - by the welsh prince Madog in the 12th century


----------



## cnm (Mar 30, 2016)

alpine said:


> But; if Britain "invaded" Australia,
> did Britain also "invaded" America?


Of course. You think they were invited to take land and kill Indians?


----------

